
Electronic Handheld Game Museum (2017) - polm23
https://www.handheldmuseum.com/
======
thinkmassive
This brings back memories. I had a few of these before finally getting an NES.
My favorite by far was the tabletop version of After Burner:
[https://handheldmuseum.com/Tiger/Afterburner.htm](https://handheldmuseum.com/Tiger/Afterburner.htm)

------
growlist
I got one of these for a birthday when I was a kid:
[https://www.handheldmuseum.com/Grandstand/Jack.htm](https://www.handheldmuseum.com/Grandstand/Jack.htm)

I played that thing for hours. The fact that it was solar powered and thus
never needed batteries replacing was just magical to me. At some point I guess
I swapped it for something useless.

Picked up a couple on ebay recently :)

------
dwd
I owned mostly Nintendo handhelds back then. Anyone looking for a bit of
nostalgia try this:

[http://pica-pic.com/](http://pica-pic.com/)

------
scottymac
Fantastic. This combines both nostalgia for early web design and many of the
games I had in my youth (Mattel Football, Baseball etc plus Coleco's Head-to-
Head series).

------
mostlysimilar
Wow, their forum is rocking phpBB 2.x. They must have patched it manually, 12
years is a long time to run outdated and insecure web software.

~~~
jdkee
I love that mid-1990s early web vibe.

